# Why choose MBII over U2/Solo, or vice versa??



## phatjoe

Hello,

I'm new the forum, and stumbled across the bremont line of watches. 

I've been checking out MBII and the U2. Honestly, they appear more similar than different. I like that I can order the MBII with orange. Other than that, why choose the MBII over the U2? 

I considered the Solo, but I think the casing of the MBII and U2 looks nicer.

Thanks,

P

p.s. I just found out today that there is a AD just minutes away from me at work ;-)


----------



## Spit161

To be honest, the difference between the MBII/U2 is purely aesthetic. However, the LEs (Ltd Editions) don't have the antimagnetic (Faraday) cage. However, the MBII was the watch that the U2 "came" from, so that explains it.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## vtsnowplow

I like the U2 a bit better. It has a bit less on the dial than the MB2. It has all the same guts as the MB series, just a more classic look.


----------



## valdarrant

I have to say that I think it depends on what kind of watch you want/need. The Solo is clean crisp and wears to the fullest measure of its 43mm. My MB 2 does "wear" a bit smaller, but that is soley based on all that is going on including the Roto-Clik. The U2 from my opinion is for someone that does not care about barrel color choices and wants a simpler dial with the functionality of the MB2. Course you could solve the problem my way and get both . 

If you read my review of MB 2 I dare say that based on the watches being identical minus the aesthetics and faraday cage on LE that if my Grandma gave it her "Style Blessing" that I would be as happy with the SS U2 just as I am with my MB2. On a side note as a pure dress watch I say the Solo carries the day, but regardless go to the AD put them through the ringer!


----------



## mattjmcd

Another minor point to consider- I *think* that the U2 watches have better lume. Could be wrong, though. If lume is important to you, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## jimyritz

Double crown
Ejection seat pull string on back of second hand
Orange, green, anthracite options on barrel of the case
Connection to Martin Baker

Flat out cool.....

Really, can't go wrong on any of them...


----------



## Berserker26

valdarrant said:


> I have to say that I think it depends on what kind of watch you want/need. The Solo is clean crisp and wears to the fullest measure of its 43mm. My MB 2 does "wear" a bit smaller, but that is soley based on all that is going on including the Roto-Clik. The U2 from my opinion is for someone that does not care about barrel color choices and wants a simpler dial with the functionality of the MB2. Course you could solve the problem my way and get both .
> 
> If you read my review of MB 2 I dare say that based on the watches being identical minus the aesthetics and faraday cage on LE that if my Grandma gave it her "Style Blessing" that I would be as happy with the SS U2 just as I am with my MB2. On a side note as a pure dress watch I say the Solo carries the day, but regardless go to the AD put them through the ringer!


Where is this review you speak of located?


----------



## mjm800

I looked long and hard at both the U-2 and MBII in the end I chose the U-2/DLC because I wanted a DLC watch and I liked the cleaner dial. 

Next year I think my first watch purchase will be a MBII with orange barrel.


----------



## samanator

Berserker26 said:


> Where is this review you speak of located?


Please PM or post it here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amers

All great watches and it really will boil down to what you prefer (Look, feel and the emotions it will stir once on your wrist etc)......If you do go to the AD try them all out as you may be surprised by the other Bremonts....For me it was love at first sight with the MB II. I loved the details on the dial, barrel, features and their history does not suck 

Regardless of which Bremont you buy, you won't regret it.


----------



## heb

Hello,
I think the second most important reason, other than "looks", for choosing the Solo over the MBII is the former's titanium trip-tick middle segment (at least it looks like Ti) versus aluminum for the latter. Nothing wrong with aluminum, but it can't touch the tough mechanical properties of Ti. 

Besides aluminum's cheaper cost, I can't understand why Bremont would choose it for a $5000 watch; especially since they already had the Ti segment designed, manufactured, and installed in their other watches. I know the colors are pretty on the knurled aluminum, but come on, what current owner of the MBII would have actually chosen it over Ti, if given the option?

heb


----------



## heb

Hello,
I too like the MBII's functionality over the Solo. However, your picture presents quite a surprising comparison; the no BS presentation of the Solo gives it almost the same affect as the now defunct, IWC MK XV--its unadorned, ultra professional look gives its wearer instant credibility, or something like that.

I would like to get your opinion of the middle segments of each.

Thanks,
heb



valdarrant said:


> I have to say that I think it depends on what kind of watch you want/need. The Solo is clean crisp and wears to the fullest measure of its 43mm. My MB 2 does "wear" a bit smaller, but that is soley based on all that is going on including the Roto-Clik. The U2 from my opinion is for someone that does not care about barrel color choices and wants a simpler dial with the functionality of the MB2. Course you could solve the problem my way and get both .
> 
> If you read my review of MB 2 I dare say that based on the watches being identical minus the aesthetics and faraday cage on LE that if my Grandma gave it her "Style Blessing" that I would be as happy with the SS U2 just as I am with my MB2. On a side note as a pure dress watch I say the Solo carries the day, but regardless go to the AD put them through the ringer!


----------



## valdarrant

I am sorry I don't follow. Middle segments?


----------

